# Abzocke über 069 264 909 378



## SigBaer (22 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die oben genannte Telefonnummer ist eine weiter Form der Abzocke von Handykunden. Leider bin ich selber darauf reingefallen, habe aber nach ca 1:30 Minuten wieder aufgelegt. Am Tag darauf kam auch schon ein Anruf mit unterdrückter Rufnummer, der meine Adresse wollte, um mir die Rechnung zuzusenden. Da er mich in einer völlig ungünstigen Situation erwischt hatte, habe ich ihm diese Daten gegeben - dafür könnte ich mich heute noch in den Hintern beißen!
Heute flatterte die Rechnung über 56,00 € ins Haus.
Ich habe nun nicht vor, diese zu bezahlen.

Wer kann mir dazu einen Rat geben?

Vielen Dank

Wolfgang


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke über 069 264 909 378*



SigBaer schrieb:


> Heute flatterte die Rechnung über 56,00 € ins Haus.


Wie heißt das "Unternehmen",  das die Rechnung geschickt hat?


----------



## SigBaer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke über 069 264 909 378*

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben...

Das "Unternehmen" ist die "Vision Bill Billing systems"


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Abzocke über 069 264 909 378*

Ein "wohlbekanntes" Unternehmen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke über 069 264 909 378*

Hi Leute, ich gebe auch zu, dass ich das auch schon gemacht hab nur hat mich der Kerl von der Firma heut früh angerufen.

Zitat:
" Hallo, mein Name XY von der Firma .... unzwar haben Sie gestern Nacht um 02.00 uhr diesen Service in Anspruch genommen und jetzt brauche ich Ihre Adresse um die Rechnung an Sie zu verschicken."
Ich meinte daraufhin : "Ich habe diesen Service nicht in Anspruch genommen, weil die mich gleich verbunden haben ohne das ich ne Ahnung hatte das mich das alles kosten würd." Hab Ihm danach gleich gedroht, das ich zum Verbraucherschutz gehen würd und ne Anzeige wegen Belästigung machen würd. Er entschuldigte sich und meinte dazu, dass es Technische Fehler geben würd im Rechner.

Fazit: Lasst euch keine Angst einjagen, mehr als nur scheisse könnnen die nicht Reden. Allein die Handy nummer bringt denen garnix, deswegen gibt IHR BITTE KEINE ADRESSEN VON EUCH HERRAUS ! ! !


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abzocke über 069 264 909 378*

Hier geht es weiter 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html


----------

